# Artisan now on Kindle



## Belador (May 11, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I've just published my debut fantasy novel Artisan on the Kindle store. I posted an excerpt here on the Chrons a while ago and got some really encouraging feedback - 'fantastically vivid' and 'reads beautifully' were two of the comments. It's been edited by John Jarrold, who said he was impressed by the story, characters and prose, and the awesome cover is courtesy of the very talented 23design.co.uk. 

You get 130k+ words of fantasy goodness for the bargain price of £1.53. Here's the link: http://amzn.to/IZwjYI If you do decide to take a look, I hope you like it - please let me know your feedback!

Cheers,
Belador


----------



## Gary Compton (May 12, 2012)

Had a read of the sample on Amazon Belador. It seems really well written. I found it easy to read and it flowed well.

I have a variation of dislexia that makes reading hard for me, and yet for some reason my own words are easy for me to read. I found your piece just as easy so very well done

And good luck and I've put a link on my homepage

Hope sales go well.


----------



## Belador (May 13, 2012)

Thanks Gary - I need to come up with a marketing plan next!


----------



## Gary Compton (May 13, 2012)

Why don't you try selling on Ebay 1P auction style. Ebay listings come well up Google searches. It cant do any harm and you can email them the book in Epub format


----------



## wonkishere (May 14, 2012)

I picked up a copy and I'll read it soon. I had to switch to my country's version of Amazon (I live in the US), it actually wouldn't let me buy it until I switched pages. I'll give it a read, and good luck with the marketing.


----------



## stevietee (May 14, 2012)

Hi Belador,

Good work well done! I've read the sample and while I don't have an ebook reader yet, I will be getting a kindle soon and I'll definitely pick up a copy. Ultimately this is the route I'd like to travel, but I'm a long way from finishing 130k words (try 130 words!)


----------



## Belador (May 14, 2012)

Thanks Wonkishere - appreciate it and thanks for persevering with the link!

Stevietee - really glad you liked the sample, thanks for checking it out. And good luck with the word count - it did take me a fair old time to get to 130k but it was (mostly) fun getting there.


----------



## Belador (Aug 30, 2012)

'Artisan' now has a second 5-star review: "...characters are fascinating and feisty...a fantastic read..." 

Here's the link in case that's persuaded you: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008237BYU/?tag=brite-21


----------



## billhafan (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi Beladore - will check it out and download to my kindle ... appreciate how hard it is to get the word out - doing it myself  The book looks interesting.


----------

